# Best Mk IV Golf?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

This is a spot of luck......

When the TT goes in a few months, its more than likely gonna be replaced by a Mk IV golf. The question is, which one?

I will be wanting shed loads of power and torque, but still wanting it to be as economic as the TT.

Opinions please.....

Cheers


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

explain!, why is it going?

and just read a review on the R32 which was very positive. but if you selling to save money then thR32 is going the wrong way!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

MkV comes next year. So dep'n is going to be a factor.

R32 intersting but undoubtedly thirsty, so no go.

Chiped 1.8T possibility, but count on fitting handling kit and upgrading brakes, say extra Â£3K spend.

GTPD 150 gets my vote. Â Use the torque and get a top notch hi fi fitted which you can rake to next car when done. Â Imports seem reasonable.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You might remember a little while ago, I said that a mate of mine was chasing me in his Golf GTTDi - 150hp.

I was in a 225 coupe and I could NOT shake him. Â Both of us were owners of the previous 1.8T versions of the same car and he reckons his new diesel would piss all over the old one.

AND, he gets something like 40 odd mpg whereas I used to get 32 from my T plate GTI turbo.

I was so impressed that we're thinking of getting one as a second car.

The only reason he didn't go for the 25th anniversary GTi diesel is because they only came in the three door version and he specifically wanted five doors.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

And you can still chip them.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I used to have a V6 4Motion. It is still the best car I have ever been in on a motorway.The economy was not fantastic, & on a cold day driving round london 12mpg was possible (such as going to the shop)! However, on a motorway I normally averaged about 31, compared to 33-36 in the TT. A colleague also has one, & overall he averages something like 27mpg, which I find amazing considering I only get about 26-27 from the TT. I am guessing he is much more sensible than I!!!

If I had to buy a sensible car, it would also be the TDI 150 golf. I am quite sure it will be amazing. Also, it has the best retained value for the golf range (57% I think)...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Oh, from what I read in Autocar, the new R32 will be more economical than the 4Motion on extra-urban. It will also be extremely rare, so it might be worth considering.

I am quite tempted to go & drive one, but I fear I would buy it!!!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

1.6 ?

Kev - go try a 150 - u wont be dissapointed


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

KMP,

Get the PD TDi 150. My mate's anniversary one is awsome, and probably not that much slower than the TT having got 236ft lb of torque (more than a Boxster or a 4.0 jag)...


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2002)

or just get a LHD R32 now from Germnay for about Â£17k..... sure to be good vaulue & not bad fun !

btw best MkIV

GTI 130 PD TDI... almost is the best
the 150 TDI is too expensive, 115 TDI too slow & no spec.. and the 130 just sorts of gets all of it done (all the spec of a 150)
still quick & enough mpg... 

GTI..... only the recent 180bhp anniversary is worthy of the GTI title... although a lot of Â£Â£Â£'s...but by far the best....


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Had a race up a hill with one of the TDI anniversary GTI's today, & they are pretty quick. You definitely dont sprint away from them, like we TT owners might like to think. It is more of a gradual 'edging' away...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> It is more of a gradual 'edging' away...


... he must be still running it in then ...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

lol.

That was the surprising thing, it was a she. Quite a nice one to!!!


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Kev,

Have spent a bit of time recently with a 180 25th Anni GTi and it is a great car, IMO the slight changes to the suspension and bigger wheels and extra 30bhp over the standard is well worth it and makes it a great car. Another mate is picking up a deisel one in a few days so looking forward to having a go in that.

Saw a R32 in dealer the otehr day, they let me start it up and it does sound great, the body kit looks nice as the front and rear bumpers are all one piece and do not have extensions like the 25th does, shame though he wouldnt let me have a drive.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Here might be a surprise for you: think about the SEAT Ibiza Sport CupraR at 180 HP. It has all the good bits straight from SEAT.

Also available in the "Ibiza Sport" version is a 130HP TDI (the version I have). Compared to my remapped TTR, it still has impressive performance while delivering 50 MPG. I have had mine at 235 kmh not long ago. Diesels are not what they used to be.

Chippable to 165 HP or so with torque of 300 NM; this is more than a 1.8T 225!

Good luck.. the field of good VAG products is wide.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

this is the best MK 4 you will ever seee !!!!
http://www.handa.tv/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> this is the best MK 4 you will ever seee !!!!
> http://www.handa.tv/


The non runner that won Golf of the Year?

Needs more than a paper spec. Gary H used to pop up over here in Evo Slayer mode. I think he worked for Worldcom?

The 400hp project may have stalled. ???


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

From what I heard, work was postponed for a while but is now back underway...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

work on Garys car has been long and slow. From what i heard, the bodykit has been fitted badly on more than one occasion, but its nearly there and also AMD have nearly finsihed with the engine 

oh and the reason why we have notheard from him, he's in love!!! ;D


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

go for the 150 GTDI and chip it , mine is 189bhp and enough torque to pull a house down. i can get ahead of my friends 225 ttr from 30mph and he doesnt start to catch up till around 140mph . he has had his car to various garages to check it out because he thinks that should not happen, they never find anything wrong ? Go for the diesel i get around 40 mpg 
DIESELS RULE


----------



## Victor_F (May 6, 2002)

I'm well impressed with the family 150PD Gti ;D 
It does feel faster than my 225 TT above 30mph and the torque is fantatstic and you can hear the turbo sing. The mpg is astounding even though it isn't run in.
I have found the car really quiet above 40-50mph and more so than the TT and other petrol cars.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

*lol* - i've got a 1.8T GTI for the week while my Anni is at the dealers - smooth as cream but sloooww after the Diesel.

Just letting mine run in nicely and waiting for APR to come out with the switchable EMCS s/w for the PDI engine ;D ;D


----------

